# Keep Mobile Theme?



## Gizmo (3/10/14)

Unfortunately there is no way for a user to decide one or the other as it picks up a mobile device and applies it automatically.


----------



## Sir Vape (3/10/14)

Nope

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KieranD (3/10/14)

No this theme is diabolical. 
It's like using the Facebook app for iPhone - on a mac. 

It must go

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Riddle (3/10/14)

I agree. I prefer the old system that we had

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gizmo (3/10/14)

Mobile theme has been disabled. Thank you for the input

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riddle (3/10/14)

Thanks @Gizmo so much better now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

new mobile theme seems to load faster. i like it


----------



## Sir Vape (3/10/14)

Thanks Gizmo


----------



## shabbar (3/10/14)

thanks , preferred the old one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

I prefer the mobile theme for the record

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/10/14)

Thanks @Gizmo 

On the iPad I prefer the desktop theme

I can see why the mobile theme is good for the iphone, but I suppose regular phone users can use Tapatalk

I'd say if the mobile theme had an unread posts link it would make it much better

I am happy for now. Many thanks!


----------



## huffnpuff (3/10/14)

Pity, I liked the data friendly mobile. If a person didn't like it, its easy to switch on the mobile browser to the old data-heavy desktop one or am I missing something? 

Methinks some don't know what their mobile browsers are capable of....


----------



## Danny (3/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Pity, I liked the data friendly mobile. If a person didn't like it, its easy to switch on the mobile browser to the old data-heavy desktop one or am I missing something?
> 
> Methinks some don't know what their mobile browsers are capable of....



Im relatively competent at most things, couldnt get iOS to revert to desktop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (3/10/14)

Danny said:


> Im relatively competent at most things, couldnt get iOS to revert to desktop



Ya you couldn't. Well, I couldn't figure it out either.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

Danny said:


> Im relatively competent at most things, couldnt get iOS to revert to desktop


According to @Gizmo's original post there is no way to change it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

The mobile version even managed to get past "user agent faker" for Chrome and Safari on my jailbroken iPad

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dr Phil (3/10/14)

No please dont keep the mobile theme, I found it a bit difficult to use.thought I was on the wrong forum lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (3/10/14)

Without sounding too dramatic, I don't see why the many must suffer for the few. The mobile version is leaner, quicker and more accessible. Even my little cheapy android phone has no problem accessing it. It's nice not having banner sizing issues or to zoom to navigate properly sometimes. Yes the overview header section in desktop view is nice, but I'd rather be able to browse the site better.

I'm sure the moderator can see what the browser stats are, and make the change based on what the numbers say.


----------



## Danny (3/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Without sounding too dramatic, I don't see why the many must suffer for the few. The mobile version is leaner, quicker and more accessible. Even my little cheapy android phone has no problem accessing it. It's nice not having banner sizing issues or to zoom to navigate properly sometimes. Yes the overview header section in desktop view is nice, but I'd rather be able to browse the site better.
> 
> I'm sure the moderator can see what the browser stats are, and make the change based on what the numbers say.


Agreed majority should rule, it seems the majority didnt like the mobile so far


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

Danny said:


> Agreed majority should rule, it seems the majority didnt like the mobile so far



Indeed, I was really enjoying the much better mobile interface on iOS. Although I guess the people using tablets prefer the normal site.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

It would be really awesome if there was a way for a user to choose which version they prefer

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (3/10/14)

I think with a few tweaks, if possible, the mobile theme is far better for a phone
The Admin & mod team have a list of about 6 shortcomings of that mobile theme

For a tablet though, I still prefer the desktop theme

Best would be if one could select the mobile or desktop theme when on a mobile device

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (3/10/14)

Lol, 13 people don't make the majority of this site. That's just 13 people being around today who opened and responded to this thread. Either pull the site stats or run the mobile version for a month and let the people cast their vote during this period.


----------



## Yiannaki (3/10/14)

Would it be possible to find a happy medium between the two?

Something with the loading speed of the mobile theme but with an aesthetic closer to that of the desktop theme?


----------



## huffnpuff (3/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Would it be possible to find a happy medium between the two?
> 
> Something with the loading speed of the mobile theme but with an aesthetic closer to that of the desktop theme?


Tapatalk is in the sinbin at the moment. Too unstable


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

I've tried searching for a solution, but coming up short here. I'm sure someone who speaks Geek/Greek could find a way


----------



## huffnpuff (3/10/14)

Silver said:


> Best would be if one could select the mobile or desktop theme when on a mobile device



That's what I've been trying to say. All Androids can do it ( easily switch between mobile and desktop view) and I've no issue viewing the desktop version on my iPad (IOS 7.1.2)


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

https://xenforo.com/community/resources/rellect-desktop-version-for-mobiles.2985/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (3/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> Lol, 13 people don't make the majority of this site. That's just 13 people being around today who opened and responded to this thread. Either pull the site stats or run the mobile version for a month and let the people cast their vote during this period.


I meant those that had voted so far, obviously not the entire site. Im sure the mods and admins will do what is best for all. For now Im just happy to be back online properly again.


----------



## huffnpuff (3/10/14)

I see IOS 8 supports switching to desktop view from mobile in Safari


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

huffnpuff said:


> I see IOS 8 supports switching to desktop view from mobile in Safari



I decided to wait another month before doing the upgrade here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (3/10/14)

Does it, that would be awesome. I plan on waiting quite a while before I do the update

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (3/10/14)

http://www.tekrevue.com/tip/request-desktop-site-ios-8/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (3/10/14)

Alex said:


> I decided to wait another month before doing the upgrade here.


Third time's the charm, I see it's already on 8.0.2. Busy updating my ipad now...899Mb download and 4+ Gb space required ( Hope it's only required for the installed)


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

We are busy trying to improve the forum functionality for all users, it is quite a challenge as there is such a wide variety of platforms and user preferences we need to cater for. The mobile version of the site is quite a big upgrade and is still experimental at this stage, please bare with us as we try and get it fully functional. We value your input and all of your suggestions and concerns are being noted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

